# Lily just wont eat HELP



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Lily was eating very well since I got her at 8 weeks (she around 7 months now, she use to get exited about meal time. I was feeding her Taste of the Wild and she seemed to really enjoy all the flavors. I would also sometimes use nupro and Ziwipeak as a topper and she loved that too. 

Around January 11th Lily just stopped eating her food (I know the date because I remember it being around the time my roommate came home from Holiday break)

She refused to eat TOTW, I had some different flavors and tried them all but shes just not interested, so I started just giving her Ziwipeak (Lamb) and giving Olive the TOTW. At first that helped a bit, she would nibble slowly. I tried adding nupro and / or salmon oil but that didn't sem to make a difference. She ate it, but reluctantly, I'd have to sit and watch her.

On Sunday I had the girls spayed, the first day home Lily ate really well and was super hungry, but for the past few days she refuses to eat at all.

She doesn't even like the Ziwipeak anymore, nupro, even warm water doesn't help. The only thing shes interested in is human food, which I don't give her, but she'll still beg for whatever my roommate and I eat. What should I do?

Should I continue trying to give her one of these foods? I really don't want to spend the money trying out different foods shes just not going to like. Anyone out there have a pup that didn't like Ziwipeak? Did you find something they liked instead?


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Perhaps she's just stressed out? Or is your roommate sneaking her human food? 

Can't offer any help beyond that; my girl is uber picky by nature, is on Day 2 of ZP, and loving it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Is she drinking? Have you called your vet yet? Might be a good idea to rule out any medical problems before you start shelling out money on different foods. The fact that she's still interested in human food is probably a good sign, but it's weird that she stopped eating a food that she had no problem with before. I know it wouldn't explain why she stopped eating in the first place, but I know a lot of dogs experience digestive problems following a spay (our chihuahua did in a major way).


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Also, most pet stores will let you exchange the food for a different brand if you keep the receipt. the one I use donates the opened food to the humane society.


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

I had that problem with both of my chihuahua's when I got them. The breeder I got them from had them on Purina Puppy Chow and I wanted them on something better. So I tried Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Natural Choice, and many others. I finally tried Royal Canin Chihuahua 30 and then when my male turned 8 moths I switched him to the Royal Canin Chihuahua 28. They both love it and don't have a problem eating it at all. I hope your chi starts eating again!!!!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I have no advice but hope she starts eating soon and that it's just a phase she is going through.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would just stick with one food until she starts eating it. I had the same issue with Lion.. He would barely pick at his food(ZiwiPeak) for a few weeks, and would only eat a full meal when he was starving. I followed everyone's advice and didn't bribe him with anything else... Now he ALWAYS eats everything I give him! 

Now that he is eating well, I switch between two different types of food every day(ZiwiPeak and S&C) for variety, but he never skips a meal anymore. Just be consistent until she starts eating regularly, and then you can add in some variety if you want. 

That said, if you think she isn't eating because she is sick, I would take her to the vet. Most likely though, she is just being picky


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I know am getting lambasted for this, but bake or broil her chicken breasts, she will smell it, and she will want to eat it as soon as it comes out of the oven, but tell her its hot and she has to wait till it cools down. She will be eating very quickly and loving every single bite.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

missy_r said:


> I would just stick with one food until she starts eating it. I had the same issue with Lion.. He would barely pick at his food(ZiwiPeak) for a few weeks, and would only eat a full meal when he was starving. I followed everyone's advice and didn't bribe him with anything else... Now he ALWAYS eats everything I give him!
> 
> Now that he is eating well, I switch between two different types of food every day(ZiwiPeak and S&C) for variety, but he never skips a meal anymore. Just be consistent until she starts eating regularly, and then you can add in some variety if you want.
> 
> That said, if you think she isn't eating because she is sick, I would take her to the vet. Most likely though, she is just being picky


I agree with Missy. I would put the food down for 20 minuets and if she doesn't eat, pick it up until the next feeding time. She will get hungry enough soon enough. Also, as someone else mentioned, make sure your roomie isn't giving her human food snacks ;-) And finally, if you haven't already ruled it out, check out the raw feeding section here. It has great information & it's a great way to feed! Good luck:love7:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is why I love The Honest kitchen as it is human food specifically made for dogs with a balance of protein, nutrients and vitamins. The dogs actually think they are eating human food and most love it. M chi begs for it, although I've never had an eating problem with her.


----------

